# redfish redfish redfish- spillway



## Ninjazx9rrida

i just now got my net back, but i wanted to let you guys know....
my cousin has fished the spillway in trinity the past 4 days. everyone in the boat has limited every trip. between 3 and 4 man limits. he said they are biting anything you care to throw!!! he said the wall came down a bit and they are allowing you to fish inside as long as you stay in your boat. game wardens are thick! he said they are using "the new gou hole ramp"


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

OOOPS! already recieved 2 private messages from 2 newbies that were not to happy about the info i gave. 

Bu hey, we all just experienced a really hard and stressful time the past 2 weeks, so i figured what the heck, maybe this would get a few folks on the water for some fish!!!


----------



## Reel Blessed

Great report and thanks for sharing. Last time I checked that was what this part of the site was for - FISHING REPORTS. You still have to be in the right place with the right bait and presentation to trick most fish.


----------



## seattleman1969

Great report and I am glad to hear some of you are getting out to relax a little after all the recent stress!


----------



## TheAnt

There are many of us who don't know exactly where you are talking about and are too far away anyhow. We still like to hear the type of place they are biting and look for similar in our area. Failure and gloom are easy to find. It is good to hear of peoples' successes! 

Those who sare satisfied with gloom are destined to wallow in it. Those who extend themselves to seek good will find it. --TheAnt


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

i guess everyone is having the same luck as my cousin, because my inbox is full of upset people!! LOL


----------



## Saltwater Stalker

Where did they put in at?
Gou Hole?
Thompsons ? ( if open )
Roseland?
Anahuac?


----------



## Nicademas

Green your way for not being an *******. Cheers.


----------



## gregr1971

WHY WOULD THE NEWBIES BE UPSET? 
I THOUGHT the water belonged to all, so you give out a hotspot, big ole GREENIE for you! 
It's all for the sport.
Thanks for the report! 
i guess i will be there in the MORNING!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

They put in at gou hole. he said there is a new "gou hole" that is a little deeper. i have not used it myself, we use thompsons. Heard that the boat ramp survived but im not sure if they are open at thompsons.


----------



## speckledred

Let em' get upset. Nice to hear catchin' report every now and then. You posted it here but it wasn't going to stay a secret long anyway. Good job.


----------



## captMATT

everyone was a green at one point. let them get upset, let them fill up your inbox, let them introduce themselves being upset at the hole your fishing. and see how they act then. peace out homeys, catch'em while the catch'in good.


----------



## Big Loon

have fun getting there rember lots of stuff floatin in trinity bay. keep your eyes open for boards and stuff


----------



## J Ipock

Got that right. Lots of pier lumber made it that way and stuck in the mud. With the high tides, it's all gonna be covered up. Don't leave too early.

Good Luck,
Joey


----------



## scuppersancho

Thanks for the info Ninja!
I will be there the next 4 days with my brother and cousins who are in from out of town. Fish Fry baby!


----------



## raz1056

You knew it was coming!!!!!


----------



## C-Mac369

Saltwater Stalker said:


> Where did they put in at?
> Gou Hole?
> Thompsons ? ( if open )
> Roseland?
> Anahuac?


We went and put in at Hugo which is right by Gou Hole just turn left instead of right at the fork in the road. Three of us went but me and my buddy that always go didnt fish all that much just threw soft plastics for a lil bit then sat back and watched our other friend who just started fishing catch a mess of reds. There were some guys beside us that walked down from the park and didnt have a net so we were netting their fish for them and in exchange they were giving our friend shrimp to use. Had a blast just watchin him hook up on red after red. The look on his face everytime he hooked up was awsome. I would almost rather watch people new to fishing catch big fish then catch them my self. Was alot of fun until chambers county showed up and said we couldnt fish anymore. They told the guys that walked they couldnt even be near any land they had to go through the water to get back. Our friend that was new to fishing was hooked up on what im guessing was a huge red but the cop said if he landed that fish he was goin to jail so we cut the line. Tried to pull out a few feet and try our luck in the channel but cop said we couldnt or he was callin the game warden. I wanted to tell him that the bay is public water and what he could kiss but we just left instead of dealin with him. But im sure there were boats there the next day so if you want some nice red action go for it.


----------



## C-Mac369

Oh and if you put in at hugo or gou hole and come out of reds watch out for the power lines hangin down across reds...if you dont know they are there or see them they are low enough to clothesline anyone in the boat


----------



## oldriver88

Ninja-Let them get mad!! I didn't know the spillway was that BIG of a secret. Go on any regular weekend and try to fish...people everywhere. Good report!!

C-mac369- Found out about the powerlines in Reds Bayou Monday at about 6 am. No one got hurt, and we caught fish at the SECRET spillway. Sorry the cops harassed you, sounds like a good time dispite the cops.. Good report!!


----------



## JohnnySea

Has anyone told the secret of fishing there in the winter?? I'll be there all winter long in the flesh, no secrets there..

I heard a good secret tip from a buddy of a buddy that there is some place in east bay called hannahs reef that is suppossed to have fish... not sure though!

Who cares?? Really though? I can tell you I'm catching fish at the spillway but if you don't fish the right spots or throw the right stuff you will catch one to my ten, or vice versa for that matter...

It's friday, have a beer..


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris

i fished at the spillway since I was in High School and its not a secret. Me and my buddies use to sneek on the other side and catch a few fish before the guards caught us. Caught my biggest trout in the cooliung pond 30inch


----------



## WestEndAngler

Is Hugo Point still operational? I heard that area got slammed...


----------



## 15476

wow big secret, somebody called in on 610 this morning and was talking to capt. mickey about it. gave a great report.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

i did here that the cops and game wardens wer running people off the past couple of days. i know the first day my cousin went the guard let them in to fish.


----------



## Toddbo34

Treb, Does your cousin know you spilled the beans?


----------



## Slim-N-None

i've fished galveston bay for 15 yrs and i have no clue which spillway your talking about... baytown, or the one down in san leon (i'm guessing baytown). glad to see someone telling where they are biting. even if they are biting i doubt theres going to be that much pressure. by the way there a little place called seawolf park that will be holding lots of big flounder in the coming months... sssshhhhhh thats a big secret to.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

lol. Todd he knows now! he said every boat in trinity bay was there the other day. Still fish to be caught though!


----------



## Gofish2day

Too busy to go but is this the spillway that opens into trinity bay just southwest of the goo hole. I followed your directions (Google map) to the goo hole on an earlier post. I saw it on google I think.

just curious! I have seen posts about the spilway in trinity here and there over the year.


----------



## David_Conroe

I remember reeling reds up over the fence with a big surf rod, through holes in the wall, under the wall there several years ago...


----------



## scwine

I think you should posts the names of all the upset people that PM'd you.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

yes thats the same spillway! 

as far as the upset folks, its ok! my feelings arn't hurt! but i wouldnt feel right calling them out over this post!!!


----------



## Toddbo34

Treb, just wanted to let you know that I have gigged multiple limits of flounder on the end of the North Jetty. Share that!!


----------



## haparks

i say free country if u want to share ur honey hole so be it if u want to keep it secret so bee it--i believe every one is entitled to the best possable hunting and fishing experiance possable *especially kids:flag: *



Ninjazx9rrida said:


> OOOPS! already recieved 2 private messages from 2 newbies that were not to happy about the info i gave.
> 
> Bu hey, we all just experienced a really hard and stressful time the past 2 weeks, so i figured what the heck, maybe this would get a few folks on the water for some fish!!!


----------



## genemu

I can not imagine why your uncle would be upset. There is plenty of room up inside the spillway for 4 or 5 boats, surely your post will not get more than that into his honey hole. NOT! I went up in there today after birdman and I had our Trout limits from mid T-Bay just to look at the damage to the area and the boats were lined up to get in when/if someone decided to leave! Didn't take me long to look and -leave!


----------



## MommaD

I live about three miles from Gou Hole. Also a buddy of mine from work went out and said to watch for the downed power lines. Hubby and I haven't had a chance to go out just yet, still cleaning up the mess out here. Not sure about everyone else but we got hammered and had plenty of damage. (minor house damage, but we live next to corp of engineer property and plenty of trees to clean up). Spillway is a great spot, glad to know that some people are getting out there fishing. Save some for me...


----------



## Alumachris

The people that are mad are the same people that wanted read and then go fish but dont want to help anyone else out. They will fish in your spot but you cant tell anyone to fish in theres. thats BS


----------



## lou5036

Took my son there yesterday morning to try to get him on his first red.Got there a little 
after light there was only one boat there & the bite was slow.About 30 minutes it became 
CLUSTER F$$$.There were boats showing up like you wouldnt believe.One boat had 10 people on a 18ftCC & they werent kids!Then there people getting out of there boats & walking & fishing on the left over planks that were you use to be able to walk across
from one end of the fenced area to the other were they would inspect the spillway.I even so a boat pull in & get set up to try his luck & one of the guys in the boat with 10 people in it kept casting in front across the front of the the guy who just got there
& kept looking at him like what you gone do about it,so he just untied his boat & left.I know somone posted that the gamewarden & sheriff had ran so people off early in the week & if they were acting like theguys with no respect for others & property then they should have took there ***** to jail.Oh yea there was new NO TRESPASSING SIGNS
on the front of the old spillway pillings.Any way after the Circus started I left & took my son 
out in the bay & we both got our limits on trout using arties & he caught HIS first 25 " red & I got one to that was 27inches so DAD didnt get out fished that day but I know it wont be long till I get out fished by him because all I hear every weekend is dad can we hook the boat up & go out.


----------



## LaAngler

the entire coast is catching limits of redfish right now it's no secret! lol


----------



## Mantaray

I have myself posted honest reports over the years if not on this forum then on other forums. So I agree with all of those who have commented that posting the exact fishing location is not that big a deal. However, from reading the description of this particular location, it seems like this spot could not and would not hold a certain number of boats, or people. So for some of you including the originator of this topic, the so-called "secret spot" you have been fishing all these years with only a few boats at a time, all of a sudden became a fish market overnight full of boats shoulder-to-shoulder and people shooting lines across one another. Would you be mad? 

I'm not trying to stir up anything but I always liked to present both sides of the argument, so that y'all could judge and decide for yourself. 

We all are lucky that we live in this country where there are laws and regulations. The ocean is big and there are a lot of fish out there but let's think about this for a moment. I'm no psychologist but I do think people have a tendency of doing things in mass. Just like one dog barks and all the dogs in the neighborhood would follow, not knowing what they are barking at. 

This is very similar to a flounder spot someone gave out not long ago (if I recall correctly). All of a sudden that spot became a circus while there are literally hundreds of miles along Seawolf or elsewhere that could support flounder fishing for everyone. 

So my conclusion? Well I have none and I will let y'all make your own conclusion. I hope that I'm making sense for someone on either side of this issue. We're all here for certain reasons, to read fishing reports (honest ones), to give honest reports to help out fellow fishermen and to learn & improve our fishing knowledge. On the other hand, there are certain human issues involved in all of this.....


----------



## lotsofline

Were is the spillway at? I launch at Gou Hole Rd but couldnt find the spillway. I am new to this area can some on help me out


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

spilway is no secret spot! just about anyone who fishes trinity bay knows this spot, and probably stays away fromm it because of the traffic! you can barely fish this place on the weekends as it is! i just figured there were not many boats on the water the date i posted this, right after the storm... so i posted it hoping maybe someone who was close by could go wet a line and catch fish instead of sitting around looking at the mess in their yard!


Mantaray said:


> I have myself posted honest reports over the years if not on this forum then on other forums. So I agree with all of those who have commented that posting the exact fishing location is not that big a deal. However, from reading the description of this particular location, it seems like this spot could not and would not hold a certain number of boats, or people. So for some of you including the originator of this topic, the so-called "secret spot" you have been fishing all these years with only a few boats at a time, all of a sudden became a fish market overnight full of boats shoulder-to-shoulder and people shooting lines across one another. Would you be mad?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up anything but I always liked to present both sides of the argument, so that y'all could judge and decide for yourself.
> 
> We all are lucky that we live in this country where there are laws and regulations. The ocean is big and there are a lot of fish out there but let's think about this for a moment. I'm no psychologist but I do think people have a tendency of doing things in mass. Just like one dog barks and all the dogs in the neighborhood would follow, not knowing what they are barking at.
> 
> This is very similar to a flounder spot someone gave out not long ago (if I recall correctly). All of a sudden that spot became a circus while there are literally hundreds of miles along Seawolf or elsewhere that could support flounder fishing for everyone.
> 
> So my conclusion? Well I have none and I will let y'all make your own conclusion. I hope that I'm making sense for someone on either side of this issue. We're all here for certain reasons, to read fishing reports (honest ones), to give honest reports to help out fellow fishermen and to learn & improve our fishing knowledge. On the other hand, there are certain human issues involved in all of this.....


----------



## TexasWhaler

Ninjazx9rrida,
Great recon on the spillway. Info like that is greatly appreciated.

Sending some green your way brother.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Well the secret is finally out!!! Since the spillway was built in 1983(made that year up), several hundreds of anglers have been trying to keep it a secret. You had to go post it on a website where everyone can see it now. 28 years ago when the the spillway was first built, there were 2,345 fish there. Since then, becuase of people telling others, the number has declined to a mere 475 fish. If you keep telling people about it, they will all be gone by the end of this year. Then we will have to built another spillway and start all over.


----------



## scwine

123fish said:


> Well the secret is finally out!!! Since the spillway was built in 1983(made that year up), several hundreds of anglers have been trying to keep it a secret. You had to go post it on a website where everyone can see it now. 28 years ago when the the spillway was first built, there were 2,345 fish there. Since then, becuase of people telling others, the number has declined to a mere 475 fish. If you keep telling people about it, they will all be gone by the end of this year. Then we will have to built another spillway and start all over.





















Yep, it's pretty hard hard for me to understand as well, why some would get their "underroos" in a wad over this.?,?!


----------



## Bocephus

1972...was the year.


----------



## Freshwaterman

the after picture


----------



## Captain Kyle

Went there, it looked like the fish were in the lake on the other side you could see them tailing. Didn't catch much. Went 700-1500 yards south and fished the shoreline and sight casted for 2-3 hrs. It was the best redfishing i have ever done with artificials. Fish jumping everywhere. I am not sure but I may have seen some tarpon as well.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

when did you go kyle? we hit t the past two days. didnt spend much time at the spillway, but chased birds close by. cant buy a redfish the past two days!!!


----------



## Captain Kyle

Sat. Sorry I didn't put that there! I only caught 1 on the spillway. It was undersize btw. But down the shore a little bit the water clarity was great and the fishing was better. They seemed to really like the MirrOLure catch 5 in a goldish color. I was using 10lb mono so tarpon was completely out of the question even though they were small.

How was the bird chasing? Lots of debris in the middle? I didn't see much where I was.


----------



## Freshwaterman

The tickets are flying at the Spillway.

Seems the internet has incresed the traffic to the point the LEO's have had enough.


----------

